# Jabojenny & the Kool Pup



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Well, how are you liking the Kool Pup dryer? I'm looking at it, but waiting for more of your input as a new user. My groomer is recommending a "fluff dryer" over a force dryer. But those don't look like they'd cut the drying time by much, if any. Ready to post a video yet?


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Sorry Pat, I didn't realize there was a thread title just for me!!! Anyways, it's been really crazy here just got another foot of snow! I have all intentions of giving Tim a bath TOMORROW!!! I will post a video of the blow out so you can hear the noise level. I am in love with this dyer since using it for Mae so we'll see if things remain after my high maintenance child LOL. I've never heard of a "fluff dyer".


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Sorry I didn't reply sooner, Jenny. Life got in the way here too! I'm leaning strongly towards the Kool Pup, But the price of some of the others is so much better. But like the CC combs/brushs, you get what you pay for.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sparkle said:


> Sorry I didn't reply sooner, Jenny. Life got in the way here too! I'm leaning strongly towards the Kool Pup, But the price of some of the others is so much better. But like the CC combs/brushs, you get what you pay for.


That's right! I started with a cheaper one, and (unlike a lot of cheaper combs!) the cheaper dryer did WORK fine, but was SO darned loud!!! I ended up buying the Kool Pup, so I actually paid for two. I was lucky to get my Kool Pup used, from a friend (who upgraded to a professional stand dryer, because she does a bunch of dogs) but i think i would have bought one eventually even if had to buy a new one!


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

I just received my $275 kool pup dryer. I'm not sure how well we will like it yet. I was going to give Maggie a bath today but it's so cold, dreary & high wind gusts....rain turned to snow, too. I think I'll wait until Sun or Mon. I did try the dryer on the floor and turned on the lowest speed with treats for Maggie. She would walk up to it and sniff. Once I had it on medium speed drying, she backed off. Forget full speed, she ran for her kennel even with high value treats her actions said, "no way". 

I'm not sure I will like having to hold the hose either. The hose "handle" that you can purchase is an extra $85. Well, that's getting up there with the stand-up Oster at $400. I may send this back and get the Oster stand-up for $430 with shipping. I had one before (I gave it away after my Cocker spaniel passed in '06). It was so easy to use. Also you can turn the blower upside down to blow under dog. That's also the dryer my breeder used on Maggie while I visited. Of course, she also grooms a lot of Havs. Choices, choices....

Jeanne


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Celesthav said:


> I just received my $275 kool pup dryer. I'm not sure how well we will like it yet. I was going to give Maggie a bath today but it's so cold, dreary & high wind gusts....rain turned to snow, too. I think I'll wait until Sun or Mon. I did try the dryer on the floor and turned on the lowest speed with treats for Maggie. She would walk up to it and sniff. Once I had it on medium speed drying, she backed off. Forget full speed, she ran for her kennel even with high value treats her actions said, "no way".
> 
> I'm not sure I will like having to hold the hose either. The hose "handle" that you can purchase is an extra $85. Well, that's getting up there with the stand-up Oster at $400. I may send this back and get the Oster stand-up for $430 with shipping. I had one before (I gave it away after my Cocker spaniel passed in '06). It was so easy to use. Also you can turn the blower upside down to blow under dog. That's also the dryer my breeder used on Maggie while I visited. Of course, she also grooms a lot of Havs. Choices, choices....
> 
> Jeanne


The Oster stand-up is the one that I have. I purchased it in the early 2000s and did not pay the $400+ it is today. I hung on to it all these years while the dogs were in puppy cuts and going to the groomer's every six weeks and I'm so glad that I did, as I am now growing out Tyler's coat and doing his bathing and grooming. It dries him super fast.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

sandypaws said:


> The Oster stand-up is the one that I have. I purchased it in the early 2000s and did not pay the $400+ it is today. I hung on to it all these years while the dogs were in puppy cuts and going to the groomer's every six weeks and I'm so glad that I did, as I am now growing out Tyler's coat and doing his bathing and grooming. It dries him super fast.


Mary, you're so right. It's a wonderful dryer. You were smart to hang onto it. I bought my Oster stand up dryer (used) in '95 for $60 and donated it in '06 after Molly passed away. I figure I'll get my moneys worth out of a new dryer since I bathe Maggie every 2 weeks and more often when she starts blowing coat. The only downside for me, it's not portable like the CC Kool pup dryer. I would be able to take it to our vacation house but not the Oster. 
For now, I'm grooming little Maggie. She likes the universal whisper clipper I use to clip the fur between her paw pads. I did keep my Oster A5 commercial clippers and attachments from the 90's. Wonderful clippers! But, for now, I'm letting Maggie's fur grow long and only doing necessary trimming. Baby steps for me and Maggie. :baby:
Jeanne


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

sandypaws said:


> The Oster stand-up is the one that I have. I purchased it in the early 2000s and did not pay the $400+ it is today. I hung on to it all these years while the dogs were in puppy cuts and going to the groomer's every six weeks and I'm so glad that I did, as I am now growing out Tyler's coat and doing his bathing and grooming. It dries him super fast.


Is the Oster stand-up quiet, Mary? I must say I'm struggling with the Kool Dryer and rather wishing I hadn't got it, though will struggle on if only because I'll feel so guilty at the expense if I don't; does anyone know (not that the information will help me much now!!) if the Kool Pup is quieter than the Kool Grown-up?? Kool Pups don't seem to be gettable in the UK, which is why I went for the other option&#8230;.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Lalla said:


> Is the Oster stand-up quiet, Mary? I must say I'm struggling with the Kool Dryer and rather wishing I hadn't got it, though will struggle on if only because I'll feel so guilty at the expense if I don't; does anyone know (not that the information will help me much now!!) if the Kool Pup is quieter than the Kool Grown-up?? Kool Pups don't seem to be gettable in the UK, which is why I went for the other option&#8230;.


Lalla, the Oster stand-up is quite noisy, but my dogs never minded it and now that Tyler is quite hard of hearing, it's no problem at all. lol. It is very powerful, though, thus drying him in record time. Good luck in your search. Sorry you're having such a difficult time with it. It's a shame that they are so expensive.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Pat I didn't forget about you. I gave Tim a bath today and had my daughter video, or so I thought, but she only took a photo :frusty: I will run just the dryer tomorrow and take a video this time around.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Haha! I've done that myself. Caught the girls doing something really cute, video'd, only to find just a picture. Thanks for the effort!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

I think I've just changed my life for the better - or rather, changed Cuba's re the Kool Dryer. I bought this thing called a Happy Hoodie:
http://www.christiesdirect.com/en/Christies-Happy-Hoodie-Set/m-1252.aspx
I'm sure they must be gettable in the States somewhere&#8230;(this is a UK site, but really good just for browsing, and advice and stuff)
There's a video on that link where they show you the difference between a dog hooded and not; I tried it this evening on Cuba and although she didn't much like the dryer, she kept reasonably calm, and let me hold the nozzle close to her for the first time ever. So I am hopeful that this really might be the answer. It comes in a packet with two Hoodies - one is small (perfect for a Havanese), the other would probably fit a Pyrenean Mountain dog...


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Lalla, a brilliant idea! Thanks, never heard of these before.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Lalla said:


> I think I've just changed my life for the better - or rather, changed Cuba's re the Kool Dryer. I bought this thing called a Happy Hoodie:
> http://www.christiesdirect.com/en/Christies-Happy-Hoodie-Set/m-1252.aspx
> I'm sure they must be gettable in the States somewhere&#8230;(this is a UK site, but really good just for browsing, and advice and stuff)
> There's a video on that link where they show you the difference between a dog hooded and not; I tried it this evening on Cuba and although she didn't much like the dryer, she kept reasonably calm, and let me hold the nozzle close to her for the first time ever. So I am hopeful that this really might be the answer. It comes in a packet with two Hoodies - one is small (perfect for a Havanese), the other would probably fit a Pyrenean Mountain dog...


Great idea, Lalla. Amazing how the dog calms down with it on in the video. They are also used for other types of anxiety. I have seen these and they are available here in the US. There is also a pattern online for a DIY project. Tyler has no need, as his hearing is not keen enough to be disturbed by the dryer but good to know.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

I'd recommend getting the black rather than the white - I think they'd get pretty tatty looking pretty quickly in white. I think actually they'd be easy to make - it's quite thick and very stretchy sort of soft towelling; they need to be quite tight so they stay properly on the head but stretchy enough not to be uncomfortable. Cuba doesn't seem to mind it at all. You have to be careful to arrange their ears so they aren't squashed back or in an awkward way.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I use the happy hoodies on Canela and Vino. It really helps with the noise of the dryer. Here is a US website I used to buy them http://www.happyhoodie.com. I have the happy hoodie but I also add an additional hoodie over it b/c sometimes while Im drying her the brush gets caught in the happy hoodie. The second hoodie helps not get caught in it.


----------

